# Maverick HPX-S vs Hellsbay professional or Waterman



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

There is a long thread with a bunch of good observations in it. Would also add both the Chittum models to your comparison...going to be in same price range and impressive boats


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

jsnipes said:


> There is a long thread with a bunch of good observations in it. Would also add both the Chittum models to your comparison...going to be in same price range and impressive boats


You're right....I totally forgot about those boats. I don't see them often.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Try this link...some good info. I went on an HPX-S in the lagoon and it had a very good ride, got up skinny and pooled exceptionally well. But the sharp entry, pointy bow deck and forward location of the console with integrated livewell/cooler really hampered mobility while getting to the bow to the point I kept slamming into the under gunnel hull side with my feet several times and I'm an average size guy. I did not hear others comment on this and its a kind of weird observation but something you would not necessarily observe in a normal sea trial. I owned a pathfinder and love Mavericks in general, but my $.02...go with a guide that has each of the finalist you are considering and that will most likely seal the deal one way or another. Obviously there are many attributes to consider, but that was a deal breaker for me. 

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/maverick-hpx-s-17.30186/


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have owned the waterman 18 2s 70 hp and currently own the pro F60 both tiller. The pro is more versatile for Texas bays and has much more range with the F60. I have not fished for Florida tarpon off beaches in skiffs, but if that was my primary I would use a larger, more stable skiff with trolling motor or 24 ft pole or an older Boston Whaler outrage with a trolling motor on the transom. Just so you could fish when everyone else is at the dock.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

if you can find a nice professional then i would definitely consider that heavily as they are such a versatile and capable boat that will take waves and go as skinny as you can go( speaking from my experience), but the waterman is just a plain sweet ass boat that are a lot easier to find than a pro and can find way cheaper than the professional


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

25stampede said:


> if you can find a nice professional then i would definitely consider that heavily as they are such a versatile and capable boat that will take waves and go as skinny as you can go( speaking from my experience), but the waterman is just a plain sweet ass boat that are a lot easier to find than a pro and can find way cheaper than the professional


Yea, I like the price tag on the waterman better. I just what to wet test one. It looks like a bigger whipray.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

Hiramsfly said:


> Yea, I like the price tag on the waterman better. I just what to wet test one. It looks like a bigger whipray.


are you going to buying one brand new or used?


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

25stampede said:


> are you going to buying one brand new or used?


Probably brand new, and I'll be keeping this boat for a long time.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

there is a 2014 professional posted in the skiffs for sale forum that is pretty sweet


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-hells-bay-boatworks-professional-17-8.35708/

thought it was 2014 its 2013 but still very nice


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

25stampede said:


> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-hells-bay-boatworks-professional-17-8.35708/
> 
> thought it was 2014 its 2013 but still very nice


I was just looking at it. It's powered with a Suzuki 90.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

Hiramsfly said:


> I was just looking at it. It's powered with a Suzuki 90.


What motor are you looking to get? i personally prefer yamaha (four strokes only, i will never own a two stroke)


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

25stampede said:


> What motor are you looking to get? i personally prefer yamaha (four strokes only, i will never own a two stroke)


That's what I'm looking for. I have an etech now and it's been good.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Id say HB professional. It's a beautiful boat that can handle what you're looking for. You'd have to get over the stigma of being a hells bay owner though


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Id say HB professional. It's a beautiful boat that can handle what you're looking for. You'd have to get over the stigma of being a hells bay owner though


Lol...HB makes beautiful boats.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Hiramsfly said:


> What are people's experiences with these three boats? I own a 2015 ankona copperhead, but I'm ready to move on to a bigger boat that can handle diverse conditions. Tarpon, and permit fishing the ocean side, but still be able to fish for tailing reds. I wet tested the professional and it's an impressive boat.


Check out the Beavertail BTV also - I love mine. Great in the rough stuff and can still pole to reds.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153844482803112



I don't know if it's still available, but the high bidder on the igfa auction backed out on this 17.8.


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

MSG said:


> Check out the Beavertail BTV also - I love mine. Great in the rough stuff and can still pole to reds.


That's a nice boat, but every skiff is mesurem


MSG said:


> Check out the Beavertail BTV also - I love mine. Great in the rough stuff and can still pole to reds.


That's a nice boat, but every manufacturer compares their boat to hellsbay. I wet tested the professional and I was amazed. I haven't wet testedthe hpxs yet.


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

I was in your similar position a couple months back and it all comes down to what your needs are!

The maverick (S) was an awesome boat, but out of all 3 it just didn't have the interior room, nor the rigging quality I expected.
After fishing on a Pro, I was in love, but once again I couldn't put a cooler, a stripping bucket, a dry bag, bucket with anchor and anchor ball, All on the small walk room it has.
After fishing on a waterman, I was in love!
The side console gives the inside plenty of room for things, and in all honesty i was just as confident in the waterman as the pro in similar sea conditions!

There's awesome skiffs out there, what may be a needed feature for me, may not be an important item for you!
Check em all out and definitely wet test them in as nasty stuff as you can!


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

SoFloFred said:


> I was in your similar position a couple months back and it all comes down to what your needs are!
> 
> The maverick (S) was an awesome boat, but out of all 3 it just didn't have the interior room, nor the rigging quality I expected.
> After fishing on a Pro, I was in love, but once again I couldn't put a cooler, a stripping bucket, a dry bag, bucket with anchor and anchor ball, All on the small walk room it has.
> ...


The waterman ran nice? That was one that I am thinking of getting with the side console. It looks like a big boat.


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

I purchased a new waterman with a 60hp Yamaha back in October and was completely satisfied with my choice! 
My previous boat had a center console but still lacked the room I needed and wanted! I've taken my boat out in some nasty stuff and couldn't be happier.
My personal opinion was the waterman poled easier than the pro, but that's just me,
I love the versatility of the waterman and the fact you can fish Oceanside, pole super skinny and still stay dry even in the nasty. 
Once again it's not a "Hells Bay" thing, I have total respect for every other manufacturer out there, and there's definitely great products out there! 
I just made a conscious decision of my needs and couldn't be prouder of my purchase. The entire team at HB made the build extremely enjoyable and informative every step of the way.


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

SoFloFred said:


> I purchased a new waterman with a 60hp Yamaha back in October and was completely satisfied with my choice!
> My previous boat had a center console but still lacked the room I needed and wanted! I've taken my boat out in some nasty stuff and couldn't be happier.
> My personal opinion was the waterman poled easier than the pro, but that's just me,
> I love the versatility of the waterman and the fact you can fish Oceanside, pole super skinny and still stay dry even in the nasty.
> ...


What is your WOT speed and cruise speed with the 60hp??


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

With 2 people, 23 gallons of fuel, small yeti full of drinks, trolling motor battery up front, I cruise around 26-28 mph at 4500RPMs
WOT is around 38mph, I have seen 40 solo.....
Coming from a 2 stroke, the fuel economy I'm getting is unbelievable....I don't really have an actual number, but I can't seem to burn more than half a tank even after a full day of fishing long distances.
I'm extremely OCD and carefully organize my tackle and safety equipment, and I still have the hatch space for plenty more.
I'm going to be honest here, the quality of the boat speaks for itself, definitely take a demo ride, I'd be glad to pass along the information!


----------



## Hiramsfly (Sep 29, 2015)

SoFloFred said:


> With 2 people, 23 gallons of fuel, small yeti full of drinks, trolling motor battery up front, I cruise around 26-28 mph at 4500RPMs
> WOT is around 38mph, I have seen 40 solo.....
> Coming from a 2 stroke, the fuel economy I'm getting is unbelievable....I don't really have an actual number, but I can't seem to burn more than half a tank even after a full day of fishing long distances.
> I'm extremely OCD and carefully organize my tackle and safety equipment, and I still have the hatch space for plenty more.
> I'm going to be honest here, the quality of the boat speaks for itself, definitely take a demo ride, I'd be glad to pass along the information!


Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to take a closer look at that skiff.


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hiramsfly said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to take a closer look at that skiff.


Chittum should have their new skiff built in another month or two. From all the studying I have done this may very well be the boat you are looking for. Probably on the lower end of price and on the top end of performance. When Hal Chittum started Hells Bay he revolutionized the flats skiff industry. It looks like he has done it once again!
It may be worth your time to check it out.


----------



## ratsix (Jul 2, 2014)

Side console is fantastic for space, when running in cold / rain my passenger will sit down on the floor and lean back on the cushion - I also even have room for a sea bing bag for the wife and kid when we run in rough chop. She loves it! My old 17.8 (with tunnel) cuts well through chop, and the steering wheel and console are high enough to stand up - this is critical for me when looking at boats. 

I had a 20' pathfinder bay boat for almost 10 years that ran faster but rougher and couldn't stay on a plane slow enough to not launch off waves. I think it is important to let the 17.8 Whip or other HB of that class slow down and use the bow to slice the top of the waves. 

There is no perfect boat, but if you want to pole in less than six inches, and cut through chop pretty dry and comfortable, although slower - I submit the old 17.8 whip or it's close cousin the modern HB Guide may be a good choice. My boat runs a bit more comfortable than the 16 Whip, but it does well too (My buddy has a 'early era' HB 16 Whip) I have rode in some old Pathfinder skiffs in Texas crossing the Laguna Madre on a rough day and that was like riding a jackhammer, but I have not rode in all the newer mavericks. I am sure they do pretty well too.


----------

